# Kaywoodies - Where's the Beef?



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

I have an old white briar rhodesian, a kind gift from the father-in-law. It only smokes at one temp - red hot. :mad2:

Who has a KW they smoke often and love? What model - what year? I am suddenly dying to hear something nice about these ubiquitous pipes.


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Hey Moo,

I have two. One is a Zulu Super Grain that I bought as an estate. Probably from the 80s or 90s and it smokes just fine. The other is a Dublin shape that I got from my father which puts it being around late 1960s. It does smoke a bit hot at the bottom because there isn't enough briar there. Both of them have a stinger in there which inhibits the draw every once in a while.

I like both of them and they are a regular part of my rotation. I probably wouldn't buy a brand new one but the ones that I have smoke just fine.


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

A friend gifted me several White Briar Kaywoodies, R U sayin' that my efforts to restore them will be academic? Is white briar like white chocolate ? 

I was romanced by Kaywoody name since my encounter with the "Mission Briar" story, but that has nothing to do with how they may smoke 

I just remembered a photo that I restored and posted on our local cigar club website featuring one of the patriarchs of the club and a few Kaywoodies in the background. Photos are good


----------



## smokinmojo (Jan 24, 2005)

Nice picture. :biggrin1:








































Yeah, I'll add that i have an old 1930's super grain Canadian Kaywoodie that is light weight and smokes fine. Unfortunately for me, it has a clear saddle p-lip bit. (aftermarket to be sure)

I couldn't part with it but it isn't one of my favorites.

:dunno:


----------



## Vrbas (Sep 17, 2008)

I've got one of the little suckers right here. It's a mini-one and it's got be at least 30-40 years old according to the guy i got it from. It's one of my favorite pipes to smoke from because it's such a small bowl. I have a very short attention span so i can't do all those Goliath pipes everyone seems to be all over... just not my thing uke:

I dunno if it's because it's an estate pipe but whatever blend i'm smoking out of this one has a unique (but good) taste to it. Maybe i can attribute it to the drinkless filter system, i dunno :dunno:


----------



## DeadFrog (Mar 19, 2009)

I just recently bought a Super Grain 80B off ebay that needed quite a bit of restoring. I find it to be a fine little pipe and use it quite often when smoking aros because of the smaller bowl. My only complaint is that it whistles like crazy because of the stinger!


----------



## Vrbas (Sep 17, 2008)

DeadFrog said:


> My only complaint is that it whistles like crazy because of the stinger!


:amen:


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

I've yet to find the Kaywoodie that is to be added to my collection, but I'll leave all the white briars for you Moo.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Mad Hatter said:


> I've yet to find the Kaywoodie that is to be added to my collection, but I'll leave all the white briars for you Moo.


Ditto that. I did see a Freehand that looked nice but after recalling my experience with Kaywoodies, I declined.

Great photo, Tzaddi! From back when everybody viewed the tobacconist as a legitimate businessman engaged in assisting others in a noble pursuit.


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

I just did a little 'fixin' on one of my kaywoodie's that may help you Moo. Mine smoked a bit hot because I had the drinkless stinger on there so I had to puff extra hard. Mine is the kind that the stinger actually has the screw threads on it so I couldn't just yank the thing.

So, I used a hacksaw to cut it right at the end of the threads. This opened it up a bit but then I used a drill to hollow out the stinger a bit more. The walls of the stinger are pretty thick so you can take a bit off and not have to worry about it. 

Now this one smokes a lot cooler.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Slow Triathlete said:


> I just did a little 'fixin' on one of my kaywoodie's that may help you Moo. Mine smoked a bit hot because I had the drinkless stinger on there so I had to puff extra hard. Mine is the kind that the stinger actually has the screw threads on it so I couldn't just yank the thing.
> 
> So, I used a hacksaw to cut it right at the end of the threads. This opened it up a bit but then I used a drill to hollow out the stinger a bit more. The walls of the stinger are pretty thick so you can take a bit off and not have to worry about it.
> 
> Now this one smokes a lot cooler.


Hmmmm. Dremel tool... why not.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Mister Moo said:


> I have an old white briar rhodesian, a kind gift from the father-in-law. It only smokes at one temp - red hot. :mad2:
> 
> Who has a KW they smoke often and love? What model - what year? I am suddenly dying to hear something nice about these ubiquitous pipes.


Consider giving it a rusticated finish. I had a Sav Nat that would heat up too much for my taste, but I rusticated nearly the entire bowl, and the results where like night and day. Plus, I like the look of the thing better now anyhow.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

I have one KW, a bent Campus, and it has to be smoked sloooooow or it'll get hot. Otherwise, it's a good smoker, just a very small bowl.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

drastic_quench said:


> Consider giving it a rusticated finish. I had a Sav Nat that would heat up too much for my taste, but I rusticated nearly the entire bowl, and the results where like night and day. Plus, I like the look of the thing better now anyhow.


Well... I actually like the lacquered white briar look in a 1950's Ward Cleaver sort of way.

You could have burned the house down. Go to your room, Beaver. And put my pipe back on the bureau, please.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

OK - I skinned off the stinger with the Dremel tool this morning and smoked a bowl on the way to work. Considerable improvement, Scott. Better airflow and, of course, easier to clean. A bowl of Manassas (vabur + Grand Marnier) smoked fine considering the bowl is cakeless at the moment. The pipe has renewed promise.


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

Mister Moo said:


> OK - I skinned off the stinger with the Dremel tool this morning and smoked a bowl on the way to work. Considerable improvement, Scott. Better airflow and, of course, easier to clean. A bowl of Manassas (vabur + Grand Marnier) smoked fine considering the bowl is cakeless at the moment. The pipe has renewed promise.


Oh Mister Moo you've done it again, gone and inspired me to restore the 2 white briars I have sitting on the shelf. Thank you sir.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

tzaddi said:


> Oh Mister Moo you've done it again, gone and inspired me to restore the 2 white briars I have sitting on the shelf. Thank you sir.


I had written this gift off as a worthless piece of merchandise that I'd keep, but not smoke, for sentimental reasons, Rico. Scotts de-stingerization program is looking very good right now. It's smoking wet but not insanely hot. One can hope that some cake on bare walls will cool it down a bit and dry it out a lot. :tu


----------



## Dzrtrat (Oct 9, 2006)

Hey Moo...I love the hooks you use in the title of your post's...Ya I've got wood...errrr I mean Kay Woodies two to be exact, ones a Rhodesian I bought about seven years ago (new) when I initially started smoking and another billiard (I think) but have no idea how old (it was a gift). These are my work pipe's ..both smoke hot but are good and yes... I would smoke another.


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

Mister Moo said:


> I had written this gift off as a worthless piece of merchandise that I'd keep, but not smoke, for sentimental reasons, Rico. Scotts de-stingerization program is looking very good right now. It's smoking wet but not insanely hot. One can hope that some cake on bare walls will cool it down a bit and dry it out a lot. :tu


Yes, "de-stingerization" will be part of the restoration.

While doing a bit of research on the white briar I came across some old ads introducing them. Apparently they where introduced the same year and season I was&#8230; 1953&#8230; so I got that going for me.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Dzrtrat said:


> Hey Moo...I love the hooks you use in the title of your post's...Ya I've got wood...errrr I mean Kay Woodies two to be exact, ones a Rhodesian I bought about seven years ago (new) when I initially started smoking and another billiard (I think) but have no idea how old (it was a gift). These are my work pipe's ..both smoke hot but are good and yes... I would smoke another.


Is a photo of the rhodesian possible, D'rat? I'd like to see it.


----------

